# Что с моим лицом?



## Sicilia (15 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте, доктора. Помогите, пожалуйста, в каком же направлении идти
Столкнулась с проблемой, кот. не дает нормально жить и растить дочку. Хожу от лоров к неврологам. Вот уже как 6 месяцев, с конца марта у меня на лице постоянные неприятные ощущения то жжения, как горчичники, то зуда, то давления и зуда как-бы мышечного, то в носу, то в районе между бровей, глаза тоже иногда задействованы, то как-будто стягивает лицо. Все началось с ощущения этого стягивания на лбу, словно яичный белок засох, потом стало ощущение давления внутри носа и жжения лба(поочередно, то одно, то др, никогда вместе). 5 ЭПИЗОДОВ за эти 6 месяцев была боль давяще-тянущего характера в левом глазу(один раз при насморке, второй раз после посадки самолета, следующий полет таких ощущений не вызвал) Убрала эту боль прикладывание полотенца, смоченного в горячей воде. Больше всего добивает тупая внутренняя боль в корне носа с отдачей в глаз. Всегда с одной стороны. 4 раза было слева, 2 дня назад-справа.

Прошла множество обследований, анализов на инфекции(все в норме), УЗИ органов, (небольшое увел-е лимфоузлов под мышками, еще 4 года назад говорили на УЗИ груди об этом. Лежала в РНПЦ Неврологии и нейрохирургии, делали МРТ мозга и сосудов с контрастом (норма) на томографе 3 Тесла, сделано две КТ пазух и лицевого черепа (небольшое искр-е перегородки, маленькие кисты в ВЧП,  была даже люмбальная пункция(норма). После пункции, кстати, при горизонтальном положении нос болел так, что готова была лезть на стену, словно его распирало что-то изнутри, т.е не голова болела, как обычно бывает у людей после пункции, а ИМЕННО нос, прошло через 5 дней. Делали прокол левой пазухи-гноя не обнаружено.  Нашла случайно, что уменьшает симптоматику зуда мышечного: пластырь, наклеенный на переносицу или чуть выше бровей посередине, а также очки. Еще под теплым душем этого всего не чувствуется. СЕГОДНЯ имеются след. неприятные постоянные ощущения: как только встаю утром нос словно отекает внутри,  в течение дня ощущаю зуд+анестезию по поверхности носа, но зуд какой-то внутренний, разливающийся внутри корня носа, всегда поочередно,то справа, то слева(зуд появился на 4м месяце, те не сразу). Еще заметила, что  при вставании, например, из-за стола,  идет сразу давление в нос, иногда при повороте шеи-неприятно в глазе.  Но все сконцентрировано в районе носа. Если трогаю крылья носа, то зуд передается как бы вверх десен. В общем как-то так. Все это на постоянной основе до момента пока не усну.Есть сколиоз. В прошлом году МРТ шеи без контраста-протрузии и остеохондроз.  Сама шея не болит( есть зажатость слева под лопаткой, иногда, не постоянно. Если наклоняюсь к полу головой вниз, мне словно отток идет, лучше, но как встану, то снова напряжение в лице(область нос-брови)
ЧТО ЖЕ СО МНОЙ? Что еще проверить? Где искать причину? Может надо проверить весь позвоночник? Очень ЖДУ МНЕНИЯ докторов. спасибо заранее!
P.S. Прошла курс иглорефлексотерапии, принимаю Саратен ретард от хронич. боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2015)

А про тройничный нерв, что врачи говорят?


----------



## AIR (16 Окт 2015)

Встречал частично похожее при проблемах на кранио-вертебральном уровне.... Можно сделать рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. .. Но лучший выход - мануальный осмотр и возможно несколько сеансов для более точного понимания...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А про тройничный нерв, что врачи говорят?


Судя по написанному ниже - ничего...


Sicilia написал(а):


> Хожу от лоров к неврологам. Вот уже как 6 месяцев,


И


> Лежала в РНПЦ Неврологии и нейрохирургии, делали МРТ мозга и сосудов с контрастом (норма) на томографе 3 Тесла, сделано две КТ пазух и лицевого черепа


----------



## линуксоид (16 Окт 2015)

выложите результаты обследования что имеете  ,разговор будет более предметный .


----------



## Sicilia (16 Окт 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А про тройничный нерв, что врачи говорят?


Спасибо за внимание, доктор. В РНПЦ отмели невралгию тройничного. Выписали с диагнозом симптоматическая прозополгия на фоне  кист верхнеч. пазух и искривления носовой перегородки. Я пробовала принимать финлепсин  в течение недели по 1/2 табл. три раза в день-рез-т был нулевой.


линуксоид написал(а):


> выложите результаты обследования что имеете  ,разговор будет более предметный .


Конечно, доктор, сделаю фото и прикреплю файлы. Спасибо за ваше время.


AIR написал(а):


> Встречал частично похожее при проблемах на кранио-вертебральном уровне.... Можно сделать рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. .. Но лучший выход - мануальный осмотр и возможно несколько сеансов для более точного понимания...
> 
> 
> Судя по написанному ниже - ничего...
> ...


Был сеанс у мануала-остеопата, одного из лучших в Минске, кот. помогает многим с первого раза, после сеанса ничего не изменилось, врач сказал, что сделал все, что мог....


----------



## линуксоид (16 Окт 2015)

Sicilia написал(а):


> Спасибо за внимание, доктор. В РНПЦ отмели невралгию тройничного. Выписали с диагнозом симптоматическая прозополгия на фоне  кист верхнеч. пазух и искривления носовой перегородки. Я пробовала принимать финлепсин  в течение недели по 1/2 табл. три раза в день-рез-т был нулевой.


Абсолютно нулевой?Есть ослабление боли ?Кисту гайморовой пазухи кто выявил и каким методом?Размер кисты ,подробности?КТ лицевой части черепа не проводилось?Есть возможность сделать общий крови с формулой +IgE , IgM(общий )?В догонку.Герпес часто бывает в углах рта?Температура тела бывает около 35,5 ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2015)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Абсолютно нулевой?Есть ослабление боли ?Кисту гайморовой пазухи кто выявил и каким методом?Размер кисты ,подробности?КТ лицевой части черепа не проводилось?Есть возможность сделать общий крови с формулой +IgE , IgM(общий )?В догонку.Герпес часто бывает в углах рта?Температура тела бывает около 35,5 ?


И сроки приема Финлепсина недостаточны.
1\2 таблетки от какой дозы?


----------



## Sicilia (16 Окт 2015)

Сейчас и не вспомню какая доза была.
. Принимаю около 2х месяцев Саротен ретард по 50 мг, с сегодняшнего дня увеличила, решили до 100, думала подключить лирику, доктор предложила оставить амитрипт. Не знаю, но вроде бы того изначального жжения во лбу нет, надеюсь, ушло навсегда,ттт



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И сроки приема Финлепсина недостаточны.
> 1\2 таблетки от какой дозы?





линуксоид написал(а):


> Абсолютно нулевой?Есть ослабление боли ?Кисту гайморовой пазухи кто выявил и каким методом?Размер кисты ,подробности?КТ лицевой части черепа не проводилось?Есть возможность сделать общий крови с формулой +IgE , IgM(общий )?В догонку.Герпес часто бывает в углах рта?Температура тела бывает около 35,5 ?


Киста на МРТ и КТ лицевой части черепа, я скину файлы обследований. Герпеса на лице никогда не было. Темпа как-то была 37-37, 4, сейчас (как 2 -3 месяца)-норма, 36, 6



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И сроки приема Финлепсина недостаточны.
> 1\2 таблетки от какой дозы?


Сейчас и не вспомню какая доза была.
. Принимаю около 2х месяцев Саротен ретард по 50 мг, с сегодняшнего дня увеличила, решили до 100, думала подключить лирику, доктор предложила оставить амитрипт. Не знаю, но вроде бы того изначального жжения во лбу нет, надеюсь, ушло навсегда,ттт


----------



## линуксоид (16 Окт 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И сроки приема Финлепсина недостаточны.
> 1\2 таблетки от какой дозы?


Смотря какое действие имеется ввиду ,доктор.Аналгезия (стойкая )будет относительно быстро (2-3день) за счет мембран стабилизир.действия блокирования Са каналов ,а вот для антипсихотического действия действительно нужно 10-15 дней (за счет угнетения допамина и норадреналина) .Но мы то имеем ввиду аналгезию ,так что через неделю вполне уже должна проявиться имхо....Что странно ,согласитесь ,доктор. Но не совсем странно если имеется вирусная инфекция предпологающая воспаление и активацию факторов гиперчуствительности немедленного типа.Поэтому я и выразил сомнения в том что это банальный неврит.Согласитесь ,это логично.


----------



## Sicilia (16 Окт 2015)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Абсолютно нулевой?Есть ослабление боли ?Кисту гайморовой пазухи кто выявил и каким методом?Размер кисты ,подробности?КТ лицевой части черепа не проводилось?Есть возможность сделать общий крови с формулой +IgE , IgM(общий )?В догонку.Герпес часто бывает в углах рта?Температура тела бывает около 35,5 ?


Да, абсолютно нулевой, это было 3 месяца назад.


----------



## линуксоид (16 Окт 2015)

Sicilia написал(а):


> Сейчас и не вспомню какая доза была.
> . Принимаю около 2х месяцев Саротен ретард по 50 мг, с сегодняшнего дня увеличила, решили до 100, думала подключить лирику, доктор предложила оставить амитрипт. Не знаю, но вроде бы того изначального жжения во лбу нет, надеюсь, ушло навсегда,ттт


Доктор права .В этой ситуации лирика хуже и не эфективней  (есть ньюанс ) . Лучше Саротен  имхо .


Sicilia написал(а):


> Да, абсолютно нулевой, это было 3 месяца назад.


Вот вот))))))))))а Саротен помогает пототому что он + блокирует синтез катехоламинов ,чего не делает не финлепсин не лирика))))))Пусть Вам доктор Ступин обьяснит к чему я клоню)))))))))


----------



## Sicilia (16 Окт 2015)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Вот вот))))))))))а Саротен помогает пототому что он + блокирует синтез катехоламинов ,чего не делает не финлепсин не лирика))))))Пусть Вам доктор Ступин обьяснит к чему я клоню)))))))))


 Я сделала фото всех заключений, прикреплю, как уложу дочку.

Еще хотела бы уточнить, что боль имеется в тех случаях, когда я чувствую тупую тянущую боль в глазу и одной части носа(5 эпизодов за полгода), а в основном это неприятнейшие ощущения, то анестезии и давления носа(на холоде и с утра), то мышечный зуд с одной стороны(поочередно, то левая часть носа, то правая), то как стянет лицо и лоб(часто, если сидела и встала-сразу стянет)


----------



## Екатерина79 (16 Окт 2015)

*Sicilia*, Доброй ночи, я не Доктор, но не могла пройти мимо и дать свою версию - я бы подумала, что тянет мышцы снизу (от лопатки где зажато, как Вы писали выше)... И тянет от лопатки мышцы шеи и головы с лицом... А Вы не ощущаете что сзади от лопатки по задней части шеи тянет затылок, например, в районе уха, от грудной клетке к подбородку и тд  ? Я так понимаю мышцы сами могут пережимать нервишки и пр необходимые для организма сосудики и пр... У меня у самой глаз потягивало - и это все идет снизу! При запущенных случаях, например.

и троечный нерв мышцы же и могут тоже поприжимать


----------



## Sicilia (17 Окт 2015)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Вот вот))))))))))а Саротен помогает пототому что он + блокирует синтез катехоламинов ,чего не делает не финлепсин не лирика))))))Пусть Вам доктор Ступин обьяснит к чему я клоню)))))))))





Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *Sicilia*, Доброй ночи, я не Доктор, но не могла пройти мимо и дать свою версию - я бы подумала, что тянет мышцы снизу (от лопатки где зажато, как Вы писали выше)... И тянет от лопатки мышцы шеи и головы с лицом... А Вы не ощущаете что сзади от лопатки по задней части шеи тянет затылок, например, в районе уха, от грудной клетке к подбородку и тд  ? Я так понимаю мышцы сами могут пережимать нервишки и пр необходимые для организма сосудики и пр... У меня у самой глаз потягивало - и это все идет снизу! При запущенных случаях, например.


Доброй ночи! Спасибо за участие!) Да, если сижу тянет, где лопатка слева, но затылок нет, шея тоже нет, лоб стянут. Да, головную боль напряжения ставили, но вот нос, кот. не дает покоя... А так и на массаж ходила, и плавала в море.. Я тоже про шею уже стала снова думать, а врач отрицает, хотя другой, кот. ставил мне блокады в шею, утверждал, что все от шеи...Но ведь у всех есть оХ, а лицо то не шалит так...


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> и троечный нерв мышцы же и могут тоже поприжимать


Тройничный отмели... Сказали симптоматика не такая, хотя ведь есть классическая невралгия, а есть не классика..

У меня просто все мигрирует, может давить на нос и разливаться зуд, а потом встану и стянет лицо, как клеем, а нос отпустит...


----------



## gloriya (17 Окт 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *Sicilia*, Доброй ночи, я не Доктор, но не могла пройти мимо и дать свою версию - я бы подумала, что тянет мышцы снизу (от лопатки где зажато, как Вы писали выше)... И тянет от лопатки мышцы шеи и головы с лицом... А Вы не ощущаете что сзади от лопатки по задней части шеи тянет затылок, например, в районе уха, от грудной клетке к подбородку и тд  ? Я так понимаю мышцы сами могут пережимать нервишки и пр необходимые для организма сосудики и пр... У меня у самой глаз потягивало - и это все идет снизу! При запущенных случаях, например.



Здравствуйте, а какие обследования вы делали? У меня голова не подключена, у меня все в районе нос, лоб у бровей. Вы что-нибудь принимаете?



линуксоид написал(а):


> Кисты оперировать нужно  имхо.


Вот тут тоже вопрос, тк один из 10 хирургов только за операцию, 2 ноября будет консилиум в РНПЦ. Доктор, я Вам переслала заключения.


----------



## Sicilia (17 Окт 2015)




----------



## gloriya (17 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте! Имею похожие симптомы уже 9 месяцев. Мышцы лица как будто в тонусе. Особенно носогубный треугольник. Плюс ко всему тянут мышцы всей спины от затылка по поясницы. Я так понимаю, что этот спазм приводит к компрессии сосудов шеи и нервных окончаний. Поскольку периодически у меня немеют руки, появляется шаткость при ходьбе, боль за глазами и ещё куча всяких гадостей именно в районе лица и головы.


----------



## линуксоид (17 Окт 2015)

Кисты оперировать нужно  имхо.


----------



## Sicilia (17 Окт 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Имею похожие симптомы уже 9 месяцев. Мышцы лица как будто в тонусе. Особенно носогубный треугольник. Плюс ко всему тянут мышцы всей спины от затылка по поясницы. Я так понимаю, что этот спазм приводит к компрессии сосудов шеи и нервных окончаний. Поскольку периодически у меня немеют руки, появляется шаткость при ходьбе, боль за глазами и ещё куча всяких гадостей именно в районе лица и головы.


Здравствуйте, а какие обследования вы делали? У меня голова не подключена, у меня все в районе нос, лоб у бровей. Вы что-нибудь принимаете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2015)

Почитайте про Задний шейный симпатический синдром.


----------



## Sicilia (17 Окт 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про Задний шейный симпатический синдром.


Спасибо, доктор, я почитала, боли в голове не бывает, мне делали 3 блокады в шею, ничего не поменялось ни на 1%.

Доктор, скажите, а стоит сделать МРТ шеи с контрастом?


Еще хотела Вам сказать, что перед тем, как у меня начали возникать все эти симптомы, я помню 2 момента:холодный ветер дул в лицо, вышла на улицу без шапки, было солнце, но дул ветер. И еще один момент, когда я ложилась кормить дочь(гв), у меня словно сильно укололо справа где-то в районе затылок-середина головы, 2 раза, такая секундная простреливающая боль(никогда раньше не было). И после этих уколов, кот. больше не повторялись, на след. день и в течение 4-х дней у меня ужасно болела голова, и виски, и затылок, даже ночью просыпалась, чувствуя боль. Ничего не принимала, тк было еще ГВ. Спустя 4 дня эти головные боли ушли и больше не появлялись, и потом  начали постепенно развиваться все те симптомы, о кот. я писала(давка на нос, жжение во лбу, стяжка лба, на 3м месяце колоть глаза, на 4м-зуд носа, итд). Скажите, доктор, если по МРА артерий гол.мозга нет отклонений, может ли быть отклонение в кровообращении шеи, ведь тогда бы логично были бы отклонения и в кровообращении г/м, так ли?


----------



## ВераН (17 Окт 2015)

*Sicilia*, здравствуйте! У меня такие же ощущения в носу и в районе глаз бывают в сезон цветения сорных трав, точь в точь такой же зуд. Вернее такое было раньше, а сейчас я перед сезоном начинаю брызгать в нос стероидный спрей по схеме, длительно. Бывает, что эффекта не хватает, тогда увеличиваю дозу и добавляю антигистаминные в максимальной дозе. У вас там в выписке такой стероидный спрей был назначен ЛОРом. Он вас помог?


----------



## Sicilia (17 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте, мне выписывали авамис, это он? Пробовала пару дней и перестала, честно говоря. У меня 2 ноября будет консилиум лоров. Этот зуд он как бы из носа разливается на лоб, те какие-то парестезии. А Вы на аллергию делали тесты?



ВераН написал(а):


> *Sicilia*, здравствуйте! У меня такие же ощущения в носу и в районе глаз бывают в сезон цветения сорных трав, точь в точь такой же зуд. Вернее такое было раньше, а сейчас я перед сезоном начинаю брызгать в нос стероидный спрей по схеме, длительно. Бывает, что эффекта не хватает, тогда увеличиваю дозу и добавляю антигистаминные в максимальной дозе. У вас там в выписке такой стероидный спрей был назначен ЛОРом. Он вас помог?


Здравствуйте, мне выписывали авамис, это он? Пробовала пару дней и перестала, честно говоря. У меня 2 ноября будет консилиум лоров. Этот зуд он как бы из носа разливается на лоб, те какие-то парестезии. А Вы на аллергию делали тесты?

Плюс ко всему, этот зуд у меня был и в другом климате, на море...Обычно ведь аллергич. зуд исчезает при смене климата, если нет аллергена.. А Вы на посев сдавали?


----------



## ВераН (17 Окт 2015)

Sicilia написал(а):


> мне выписывали авамис, это он?


Я пользуюсь "Назонекс". Авамис это примерно то же, только "вид сбоку")). "Назонекс" сильнее и надёжней - проверено на собственной шкуре.



Sicilia написал(а):


> Пробовала пару дней и перестала, честно говоря


Чтоб почувствовать эффект, этот спрей надо брызгать хотя бы пять дней. Плюс антигистаминные таблетки.



Sicilia написал(а):


> Вы на аллергию делали тесты?


 На сорные травы тестов не делала. Диагноз мне поставила лор по клиническим признакам и моим жалобам.



Sicilia написал(а):


> Обычно ведь аллергич. зуд исчезает при смене климата, если нет аллергена


Этого я не знаю. Надо врачей спрашивать.



Sicilia написал(а):


> на посев сдавали?


 Мне делали какой то мазок из носа, не посев. Это какой то очень простой, дешёвый анализ в поликлинике. Он показывает вид клеток. Если нет аллергии, то нет каких то аллергических клеток.  

Проверьте свою косметику и парфюмерию.


----------



## Sicilia (17 Окт 2015)

ВераН написал(а):


> Я пользуюсь "Назонекс". Авамис это примерно то же, только "вид сбоку")). "Назонекс" сильнее и надёжней - проверено на собственной шкуре.
> 
> Чтоб почувствовать эффект, этот спрей надо брызгать хотя бы пять дней. Плюс антигистаминные таблетки.
> 
> ...


Спасибо за участие, почти ни чем не пользуюсь. Назонекс в теч. месяца не помог. Вообще я прошла 10 лоров, множество анализов и КТ, почти никто из них не соглашается, что это лор проблема... 2ноября будет консилиум в РНПЦ.


----------



## ВераН (17 Окт 2015)

Sicilia написал(а):


> Назонекс в теч. месяца не помог. Вообще я прошла 10 лоров, множество анализов и КТ, почти никто из них не соглашается, что это лор проблема... 2ноября будет консилиум в РНПЦ.


Вас обследовали вдоль и поперёк, лечение не помогает... Скорее всего вам рекомендуют психотерапевта. Не отказывайтесь.


----------



## Sicilia (17 Окт 2015)

ВераН написал(а):


> Вас обследовали вдоль и поперёк, лечение не помогает... Скорее всего вам рекомендуют психотерапевта. Не отказывайтесь.


На самом деле к нему оправляют еще до обследований, при нежелании помочь разобраться, в чем дело. Я принимаю антидепрессант (от хронич. боли) А мнения по моему носа разошлись у лоров, кот. отправляют к неврологам, а те-обратно к лорам.


----------



## Sicilia (18 Окт 2015)

*Доктор Ступин*, скажите, а на нос может давить из-за сосудов шеи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2015)

Нет .


----------



## Юлия СапБ (30 Янв 2019)

@Sicilia, здравствуйте! Очень похожая проблема у меня ((( подскажите , пожалуйста, прошло ли у Вас все это ? И что было ?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (31 Янв 2019)

авамис имеет накопительный эффект ,мне так лор говорил, поэтому глупо его покупать, капать два дня и потом говорить, что он не помог! Мне вот помог после месяца приема! Только во второй раз не помог. Но у меня ренит от нашего сухого климата, на море все проходит! Нос я просто смазываю маслом льняным, персиковым, да даже оливковым и легче намного! А давление в носу от холода с детства тоже. Будто сосуды ломит, когда на мороз выхожу, но не всегда такое. А еще попробуйте увлажнитель воздуха домой, как бы хуже не будет, только следите за уровнем влажности, чтобы плесень не завелась. Летом без него вообще не могу, у нас влажность летом на улице 20 процентов( 40 градусов жары, у меня нос отекший и вместо слизистой - большой запекшийся камок крови! Вот спасает только увлажнитель и масло! Как попадаю в влажный климат - просто алилуйя, я счастливый человек - ничего не давит, не болит, дышит, не простываю и тд.

А что если попробовать массаж лица? МОжет гипертонус есть? Мне массаж лица помогает  и термальные источники! Иначе тоже чувствую, как напряжены глаза, носогубка, челюсть. Челюсть вообще нужно расслаблять ,следить за ней!
Я вот о чем, у меня просто от затяжного дистресса стягивало лицо, череп и стреляло внутрь головы, тянущие прострелы сильные, единичные! Это прошло на море после расслаблений, массажей и моря) и самонастроя. Попробуйте, если консилиум не поможет! Да и хуже от этого не будет же? На счет кист - у меня нет их.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (2 Окт 2019)

Sicilia написал(а):


> Спасибо за участие, почти ни чем не пользуюсь. Назонекс в теч. месяца не помог. Вообще я прошла 10 лоров, множество анализов и КТ, почти никто из них не соглашается, что это лор проблема... 2ноября будет консилиум в РНПЦ.


авамис - просто соленая вода.  назонекс долго без показаний нельзя брызгать, это гормональный спрей. У вас просто зуд что ли? без соплей? тогда ээто не походе на аллергически ринит.


Sicilia написал(а):


> Этот зуд он как бы из носа разливается на лоб, те какие-то парестезии.


Очень странное описание симптомов. просто зуд ... сухость или сопли , заложенность?


----------

